# BBQ season is here



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm heading across the mighty Lake Diefenbaker for a brisket and rib competition that a buddy and i are entered into. We are hoping to improve our standing from last year, 3rd in brisket and 4th in ribs. Please don't ask for secret recipes, i could tell you but then i would have to............well you know what happens next.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 8, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I'm heading across the mighty Lake Diefenbaker for a brisket and rib competition that a buddy and i are entered into. We are hoping to improve our standing from last year, 3rd in brisket and 4th in ribs. Please don't ask for secret recipes, i could tell you but then i would have to............well you know what happens next.


 
Good luck to you and buddy enjoy your cook out, they say rain showers.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 8, 2022)

Put a brisket on at 6am this morning!!  Good luck with the competition!!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

@Brent H, @Dusty , @6.5 Fan 

Think I've posted about this before on here. I'm soooooo jealous of you characters that can cook and machine too. I burn water.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 8, 2022)

My buddy is the brisket guru, i do ribs.  Going to be warm and humid, not my favorite combo.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> My buddy is the brisket guru, i do ribs.  Going to be warm and humid, not my favorite combo.



I don't do warm and humid well either.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 8, 2022)

Brisket was on at 0630 and we are now heading through the stall.  Butcher paper wrapped after injection of butter/beef tallow. 

I trim most of the fat off and then rub on the following:

Fine chopped basil 1 cup
2 table spoons of:
Garlic power
Onion power
Kosher salt 
Coarse black pepper
Mustard powder
Cayenne pepper (1 tbs)
4 tbs of olive oil
Bunch of Worcestershire sauce and add red house wine until it is a  good paste that you can rub all over. 

Some folks are just salt and pepper but heck, thats not as fun. 

I have recently been rolling the flat and the point up and tying it up with butcher twine - very tender.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 8, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Brisket was on at 0630 and we are now heading through the stall.  Butcher paper wrapped after injection of butter/beef tallow.
> 
> I trim most of the fat off and then rub on the following:
> 
> ...



Sounds WAAAYYYY better than crispy charcoal......


----------



## whydontu (Jul 8, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Brisket was on at 0630 and we are now heading through the stall.  Butcher paper wrapped after injection of butter/beef tallow.
> 
> I trim most of the fat off and then rub on the following:
> 
> ...


do you need a tester? Asking for a friend…


----------



## Dusty (Jul 9, 2022)

@6.5 Fan  Friday morning here in Moose Jaw, looked like rain, muggy like rain, never rained, bone dry as usual, please let it rain.....!!

How well did your cook out go yesterday, how many people attended?

Bet there wasn't any left overs?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 9, 2022)

For those of you who have asked me what I am going to do after my shop is shut down….


----------



## 140mower (Jul 9, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> For those of you who have asked me what I am going to do after my shop is shut down….
> 
> View attachment 24867
> View attachment 24866


What time is dinner? ....... I'm going to need a little lead time, don't want to be late.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 9, 2022)

140mower said:


> What time is dinner? ....... I'm going to need a little lead time, don't want to be late.


Lol.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 9, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> For those of you who have asked me what I am going to do after my shop is shut down….
> 
> View attachment 24867
> View attachment 24866



Looks yummy, no left overs!  LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 9, 2022)

Dusty said:


> Looks yummy, no left overs!  LOL



Looks raw to me...... I don't do raw ribs very well. But then again, that's prolly better than if I cooked them!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 17, 2022)

Sorry i didn't update this sooner, still licking my wounds, and fingers. We didn't do well at the competition, had fun though. My partner may have had 1 or 20 beers to many, if that mattered i don't know.  Supper after was delicious


----------

